# Cost to connect to water and electricity



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Anyone know what the charges are likely to be to reconnect a village house to water and electricity?

The house has been refurbished and the old meters have gone but I'm assuming the pipes/cables are still in place for the companies to come and add the relevant hardware.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ha, Ha, if only it were that simple.

You first need to get a (Spanish) qualified electrician and plumber to check your installation and issue you with a boletin. This boletin shows that the electrical circuit/plumbing is up to spec. and it will also state the maximum power/size of water pipe that you can have.

You then have to go to the appropriate supplier for your are and have them come and inspect and add the meter.

The boletins are usually around 200-300 euros if no problems are found.

To get connected may cost another couple of hundred or may not - it all depends.


Your biggest issue will be if there are any outstanding debts for the services - these can stay with the property and not the previous owner.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Thanks.

The electricity needs finishing inside first, looks like this at the moment!...










I was just interested in the basic cost of reconnection but it's appears to be piece of string territory.

If I go ahead, I'll make sure there are no debts on the property


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow so you need second fix as well I guess.

Get a GOOD, Spanish electrician in and they will be able to sort it for you. If you allow 400€ that should be plenty (plus the cost of the board etc.). Try and 'insist' on a smart meter from your supplier as they become mandatory soon and will give you the flexibility of multi-rates.

Don't forget you need to go the same route with the plumbing.


----------

